# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب مهم در راه آینده

## erfan7

من عاشق دندانپزشکی بودم...شاید بشه گفت تنها کسی بودم که از پنج سالگی روی شغلی که میخواستم پافشاری کردم و روش موندم ....اما الان کنکور بدی که دادم همه چی رو تغییر داد...
خودم دوست دارم یک سال دیگه بمونم و دندانپزشکی بیارم اما خانواده ام اجازه نخواهند داد...موندم بین سه انتخاب !
1)رفتن به رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس یا آزاد با وجود هزینه ی نجومی
2)خواندن داروسازی که توی شهر های دور که علاقه ای بهش ندارم
3)کلا بیخیال این سه رشته بشم و برم فیزیوتراپی توی شهر های تیپ یک
حالا چند سوال برام پیش اومده!
1)آیا دانشجوی داروسازی یا فیزیو تراپی میتونه به رشته دندان پزشکی تغییر رشته بده؟
2)درآمد فیزیوتراپی چه جوریاست؟؟آیا امکان گرفتن تخصص داره البته توی خارج؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> من عاشق دندانپزشکی بودم...شاید بشه گفت تنها کسی بودم که از پنج سالگی روی شغلی که میخواستم پافشاری کردم و روش موندم ....اما الان کنکور بدی که دادم همه چی رو تغییر داد...
> خودم دوست دارم یک سال دیگه بمونم و دندانپزشکی بیارم اما خانواده ام اجازه نخواهند داد...موندم بین سه انتخاب !
> 1)رفتن به رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس یا آزاد با وجود هزینه ی نجومی
> 2)خواندن داروسازی که توی شهر های دور که علاقه ای بهش ندارم
> 3)کلا بیخیال این سه رشته بشم و برم فیزیوتراپی توی شهر های تیپ یک
> حالا چند سوال برام پیش اومده!
> 1)آیا دانشجوی داروسازی یا فیزیو تراپی میتونه به رشته دندان پزشکی تغییر رشته بده؟
> 2)درآمد فیزیوتراپی چه جوریاست؟؟آیا امکان گرفتن تخصص داره البته توی خارج؟؟


برای حرف خوانواده از چیزی که برات اینقدر مهم دست نکش....اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی نداری امسال برو دندون.

----------


## saman123

داداش دنبال رویات برو من بخاطر دندون چهار سال پشت کنکور موندم و متلکای مردم رو تحمل کردم اگه چیزی رو میخوای دتبالش برو اگه هزینه اش برات متقبله برو دندون ازاد اگه استعداد زیاد داری میتونی اونجا ازش استفاده کنی پول دربیاری و هزینه شو بدی اما دقت کن تصمیمی بگیری که بعدا شرمنده خودت نشی

----------


## LI20

_اگه پزشکی یا دندون  ازاد یا پردیس نیم سال دوم بریم  می تونیم اون ترمو مرخصی بگیریم 
از سال بعد دانشگاه بریم این امکان وجود داره؟
منظورم اینه که  میشه ترم اول رو مرخصی گرفت؟
_

----------


## Ali-Gh

بابای من خیلی میترسه قبل از کنکور (مافیای کنکور) خرج کنه و من نتیجه نگیرمو تو سه رشته تاپ تجربی قبول شم
حقم داره چون کنکور تجربیا هرسال نسبت به سال گذشته زیاد میشن طرف برقه ریاضیه میخواد پزشکی بخونه پارسال 501 هزار نفر شرکت کننده بودا امسال 580 هزار نفر !!!
در حالیکه مگه دانشگاه ها چقدر ظرفیت دارن

ولی میگه من 100 تا 200 میلیون میزارم کنار واسه دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس خودگردان 
حالا قبولی تو دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی مثلا تو شهر تهران آسونه ؟
پردیس خودگران کنکور داره ؟ اگه داره آسونه ؟ و رقابت کمتره ؟

----------


## Azadi

حتما و قطعا آزاد یا پردیس رو برو (ترجیحا پردیس) و نمون. عمرت خیلی بیشتر از اون پول ارزش داره. قبول شدی اینا رو بزن برو. زیادم نگران نباش وقتی درستُ خوندی توی مدت خیلی کمی چندین برابر این درآمد رو درمیاری. اشکال نداره. برو.

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali-Gh


بابای من خیلی میترسه قبل از کنکور (مافیای کنکور) خرج کنه و من نتیجه نگیرمو تو سه رشته تاپ تجربی قبول شم
حقم داره چون کنکور تجربیا هرسال نسبت به سال گذشته زیاد میشن طرف برقه ریاضیه میخواد پزشکی بخونه پارسال 501 هزار نفر شرکت کننده بودا امسال 580 هزار نفر !!!
در حالیکه مگه دانشگاه ها چقدر ظرفیت دارن

ولی میگه من 100 تا 200 میلیون میزارم کنار واسه دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس خودگردان 
حالا قبولی تو دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی مثلا تو شهر تهران آسونه ؟
پردیس خودگران کنکور داره ؟ اگه داره آسونه ؟ و رقابت کمتره ؟


اینا از رو همون  کنکور سراسری گزینش می کنن . نداره_

----------


## erfan7

> داداش دنبال رویات برو من بخاطر دندون چهار سال پشت کنکور موندم و متلکای مردم رو تحمل کردم اگه چیزی رو میخوای دتبالش برو اگه هزینه اش برات متقبله برو دندون ازاد اگه استعداد زیاد داری میتونی اونجا ازش استفاده کنی پول دربیاری و هزینه شو بدی اما دقت کن تصمیمی بگیری که بعدا شرمنده خودت نشی


دندون آزاد بعد چقدر سطحش از دندون سراسری پایین تر هست؟

----------


## Fawzi

> من عاشق دندانپزشکی بودم...شاید بشه گفت تنها کسی بودم که از پنج سالگی روی شغلی که میخواستم پافشاری کردم و روش موندم ....اما الان کنکور بدی که دادم همه چی رو تغییر داد...
> خودم دوست دارم یک سال دیگه بمونم و دندانپزشکی بیارم اما خانواده ام اجازه نخواهند داد...موندم بین سه انتخاب !
> 1)رفتن به رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس یا آزاد با وجود هزینه ی نجومی
> 2)خواندن داروسازی که توی شهر های دور که علاقه ای بهش ندارم
> 3)کلا بیخیال این سه رشته بشم و برم فیزیوتراپی توی شهر های تیپ یک
> حالا چند سوال برام پیش اومده!
> 1)آیا دانشجوی داروسازی یا فیزیو تراپی میتونه به رشته دندان پزشکی تغییر رشته بده؟
> 2)درآمد فیزیوتراپی چه جوریاست؟؟آیا امکان گرفتن تخصص داره البته توی خارج؟؟


سلام
گزینه 1
فقط علاقه علاقه علاقـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــه ...

----------


## rezagmi

> بابای من خیلی میترسه قبل از کنکور (مافیای کنکور) خرج کنه و من نتیجه نگیرمو تو سه رشته تاپ تجربی قبول شم
> حقم داره چون کنکور تجربیا هرسال نسبت به سال گذشته زیاد میشن طرف برقه ریاضیه میخواد پزشکی بخونه پارسال 501 هزار نفر شرکت کننده بودا امسال 580 هزار نفر !!!
> در حالیکه مگه دانشگاه ها چقدر ظرفیت دارن
> 
> ولی میگه من 100 تا 200 میلیون میزارم کنار واسه دانشگاه آزاد یا پردیس خودگردان 
> حالا قبولی تو دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی مثلا تو شهر تهران آسونه ؟
> پردیس خودگران کنکور داره ؟ اگه داره آسونه ؟ و رقابت کمتره ؟


گزینش صرفا بر اساس کنکور هست
چه سراسری چه آزاد و چه پردیس

----------


## dorsa20

> من عاشق دندانپزشکی بودم...شاید بشه گفت تنها کسی بودم که از پنج سالگی روی شغلی که میخواستم پافشاری کردم و روش موندم ....اما الان کنکور بدی که دادم همه چی رو تغییر داد...
> خودم دوست دارم یک سال دیگه بمونم و دندانپزشکی بیارم اما خانواده ام اجازه نخواهند داد...موندم بین سه انتخاب !
> 1)رفتن به رشته دندانپزشکی پردیس یا آزاد با وجود هزینه ی نجومی
> 2)خواندن داروسازی که توی شهر های دور که علاقه ای بهش ندارم
> 3)کلا بیخیال این سه رشته بشم و برم فیزیوتراپی توی شهر های تیپ یک
> حالا چند سوال برام پیش اومده!
> 1)آیا دانشجوی داروسازی یا فیزیو تراپی میتونه به رشته دندان پزشکی تغییر رشته بده؟
> 2)درآمد فیزیوتراپی چه جوریاست؟؟آیا امکان گرفتن تخصص داره البته توی خارج؟؟


اگه مالی مشکل 
ندارید پردیسو برید چ اشکالی داره....فقط واحد نیفتید که باید شهریشو بدید فک کنم واحدی ۳۰۰ تومنه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------

